# Advice needed from AV gurus



## Sillyoldman (17 Dec 2020)

I have an LG OLED TV connected to Virgin media V6 box via an Onkyo AV amp.
All devices are hi speed HDMI (4k) capable.
HDMI interconnections from Virgin box to amp and from amp to TV are Hi speed 4k (or so it says on the plus casing) and use 4k capable HDMI port on the AV amp

*My problem:* When I watch football either Sky or BT sport via the virgin box and in 4 k or 2k quality, the ball when travelling fast, kind of flickers and goes translucent - as if the frame rate is not fast enough to show it. 

Lat night I watched the mighty West Ham on Netflicks and used the smart TV function native to the LG telly via wired ethernet connection (ie no virgin box or av amp were in play) - and the ball was shown perfectly.

Download speed for my internet is very fast so it must be something to do with the Virgin box, HDMI cables or HDMI input on the TV????

Anyone have similar issues and have managed to fix it, or just have any ideas as to what the culprit is likely to be.

Cheers


----------



## Gunk (17 Dec 2020)

Sounds like it is all to do with your refresh rate.

https://www.the-home-cinema-guide.com/tv-refresh-rate-explained.html


----------



## vickster (17 Dec 2020)

If you continue to have issues, try AV Forums - they are supergeeks on such things (and experts in solving First World problems such as these  )!!


----------



## raleighnut (17 Dec 2020)

I'd connect the box directly to the TV and then connect the box through another output to the Amp for sound*, it's how my BT box, TV and Yamaha 5:1 is conected.

I'd suspect the signal going through another device and it's relays to be the problem.

* unless you like watching footy with surround sound that is.


----------

